# '71 bsa



## jeep44 (Aug 22, 2010)

I just got back from picking up this Craigslist find. It's a '71 BSA. (The 3-speed hub is dated 71). I'm sure that british chrome will clean up well, and the paint is flawless. I have several BSA motorcycles, and this will be just the thing to cruise around on at British MC meets.  I have a Dunelt and a Robin Hood that have many of the same pieces,such as chainguards, on them-all various nameplates made by Raleigh.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice, that'll look sweet cleaned up!


----------



## Oldpeddaller (Aug 26, 2010)

Made by Raleigh in Nottingham. Love that headlamp - is it the Miller with two bulbs - a dipped and a main beam? It'll look really cool alongside your BSA motorbikes.


----------



## Pinche (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got the exact same thing minus pretty much everything except the frame and fork. lol. I was always wondering what it looked like complete. If your ever interested in getting rid of it I'd gladly take it off your hands. Great find nevertheless.


----------



## chitown (Sep 7, 2010)

She's a beaut!

_lol Pinche_


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 7, 2010)

It has really cleaned up nicely. I spent a day with each of the wheels, a small wire brush,and a can of chrome polish. They look much better now, and most of the crud and grease has been cleaned off it. The lighting set is a Japanese one (elwell?)-the headlight chrome just crazed and crinkled up-I'll probably just take all that stuff off-it's not very good quality stuff anyway.


----------



## Pinche (Sep 8, 2010)

Would you be able to get me some detailed close up pictures of the transfers? My bike isn't in that bad of condition but the transfers have seen better days and would like to get some new ones made. I picked up some Golden Deluxe decals on eBay but don't the quality of them.


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 8, 2010)

Here are a few more photos. The first one is the seat tube. This BSA emblem is called the 'piled arms', and it is very common on BSA motorcycles-look for decals for motorcycles. There is an identical one on the rear fender.





This second one is the lower front tube-there is a set on the other side,too,and a third identical set on the chainguard. There is a "Made in England" decal on the top tube midway between the seat and the fork. Again, this is a motorcycle item also. 
   If you have a frame, it should not be too difficult to build a bike-all the cycle parts are common to many of the Raleigh nameplates-I have a Dunelt and a Robin Hood also, and the fenders and chainguards are all the same (although the BSA fenders are chrome)


----------



## sam (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting BSA story in an old bicycle book I have.Seems BSA got interested in  making Bicycle parts over a pool game and a few beers!


----------



## ftwelder (Sep 23, 2010)

Your bike cleaned up nicely! More pics? 

Here is my '65 Rudge DeLuxe. 



IMG_3092 by frankthewelder, on Flickr


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 2, 2010)

Super Coolio.  My wife has a '67 Triumph, love these Brit Bikes.


----------

